# Resectoscopic Polypectomy



## coderguy1939 (Mar 2, 2009)

Doctor performed the above procedure by dilating cervix, inserting operative resectoscope and removing polpy by loop coagulator.  The only procedure codes I'm finding don't seem to fit the description.  Help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigredcag (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont know about the resectoscope but look at codes 57460 (with direct visualization, colposcopy a binocular microscope), 
57522 (without colposcopy)
good luck,


----------



## amjordan (Mar 3, 2009)

From my research a resectoscope is the same thing as a hysteroscope, just a little bigger.  So, I would look at the hysteroscopy code 58558.  Anyone else have info regarding this?


----------



## ellie2847 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Resectoscope*

I agree with Angela. Having read many op notes for hysteroscopic procedures, the doctors often refer to the resectoscope as an added piece of hardware, during the same procedure.


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 8, 2009)

I see multiple specialties use the resectoscope from urology, colorectal surgery, gynecology.  I would not code the hysteroscopy without precise documentation from the provider that he entered the uterus.  I would query the provider ....is the polyp uterine or cervical? 

Julie, CPC


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses--very helpful.


----------

